# My F15 delete experience



## Cheche16 (Nov 14, 2019)

My 16’ had 40k on the clock when I decided to do the full delete, it has been a few weeks and This is my take on the mod. 
Pros: Definitely a power increase that makes driving this heavy vehicle in traffic a breeze. Sport mode is nor even necessary, it makes the truck even jumpy, is fun but I prefer comfort. Before it had an annoying faint rattle that now is gone, and the car drives smoother. And there is about 3mpg gain city driving. It really transforms the driving experience. We have a Cayenne turbo and out of the line the X has more drama. Not as long of course, but it is intoxicating to experience that torque just pull you through the close gear changes.

Con: The smell, I went with the catted DP option to prevent this as much as possible, I just did not expected that it was going to be this bad. Forget pulling the car to a valet, or wait for my son in the cue line at school. Is just embarrassing. 

Would I do it again, probably not. Or just do a tune.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

The smell should get better over time. Most catalysts, even in gasers, smell bad when new.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I love the smell of diesel in the morning. LOL.

How is the smoke output if you snap your right foot to the floor and and do a jackrabbit start? I'm not suggesting drive that way but I'm curious about how much Prius Repellent it makes when you stomp on it. The DPF does a good job of hiding visible smoke and I'm curious about how much smoke it actually hides.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheche16 (Nov 14, 2019)

Funny thing is that I was with my wife when they were testing the car in the dyno and when it was floored it coughed a good amount of black smoke, so I got the "look" right away...you all married ones know what I am talking about.

Thank God in traffic is not the case, or not that I can see. By just looking at the mirror I can't see smoke coming out when flooring it. Now with the new found torque just going half way throttle gives you such a good shove that is just fun to ride that torque wave going through gears.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

You are likely still blowing a little smoke under heavy load in traffic depending on how aggressive the fueling is on your tune. I am not sure about the VG turbo on the 6, but the the one on my 4 does not spool very quickly at all under 1,700 rpm which is one of the reasons why I will get a puff of black smoke if I floor it under this rpm. My trucks stocks electronically controlled VG turbo was lightening quick compared to my 328d. I replaced my truck's stock turbo with a fixed geometry S369 turbo and a split pulse performance exhaust manifold, and that even spools quicker and at lower rpms than the 328d's turbo with tuning.

It amazes me that these BMW diesel do not have shift on the fly tuning like I have had with my diesel trucks since 2003. I have a 4 stage knob that I turn to select which power level I want as I a driving. My level 1 405rwhp tune does not blow any black smoke even if I floor it. The level 2 440rwhp tune will blow just a slight puff only if I floor it. The 480rwhp tune will blow black smoke if I floor it, but will clear up as my turbo catches up with the amount of fuel being added. The level 4 515rwhp tune will blow a crap ton of black smoke and will not clear up until higher 30+ psi boost levels. I wish I had the same power adjustability in my 328D.

If you don't like the smoke, then maybe you can ask your tuner to dial back the fuel a little bit on your tune.


----------



## Cheche16 (Nov 14, 2019)

I have to add that after a month or so the diesel smell is not as bad, or I either getting accustomed to it. We also have a 16***8217; Cayenne turbo with 520hp, and I find myself enjoying more the X for traffic duties. Not only the mpg is almost twice of the Cayenne, but the immediacy of the torque scoots that big truck with no effort.


----------



## T67Regal (Aug 25, 2019)

this is good info. Thx C16.

Just to be clear, you performed a full physical parts delete (EGR, DPF, SCR), but then added an aftermarket "catted" DP in place of the OEM DP rather than a just an aftermarket "off road/straight" DP. 

Also, while doing all of that you did not perform a stage 1 tune? Did you turn off the EGR within the ECM or just block passages/physically remove it?

My county is diesel emissions exempt but my 16 has only 37k miles. Therefore, I am still evaluating several options.


----------



## T67Regal (Aug 25, 2019)

T67Regal said:


> this is good info. Thx C16.
> 
> Just to be clear, you performed a full physical parts delete (EGR, DPF, SCR), but then added an aftermarket "catted" DP in place of the OEM DP rather than a just an aftermarket "off road/straight" DP.
> 
> ...


Maybe I was too confusing and lost you Cheche16, my error. just trying to figure out what exactly you (and others) are doing.


----------



## Cheche16 (Nov 14, 2019)

I added a catted DP, really wanted to minimize the diesel smell. 

I might be wrong, but right after I did mine I read somewhere under the shop***8217;s announcements that you have to bring the truck to them in a flatbed to make sure is not for road use. I thought that was weird.


----------

